# Verizon spam



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

This is probably the third time Verizon sent spam SMS relating to my purchasing a Bionic. First it was for accessories, then advertising LTE (which isn't in my area yet -.-) and thanking me for purchasing the phone. Is anyone else getting these?


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Not a single communication other than an email telling them a friend can save $25 on a new contract phone...Got mine on release day.


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

Glad to say I have not been experiencing that problem. The only texts I get is when i needed to send an old device back after a few days


----------



## LrdAnkh (Sep 7, 2011)

No spam for me either i get a text if i talk to support only to confirm and only after they ask if it is ok to send me a text.


----------



## PhilD (Aug 26, 2011)

i got them. i also deleted them.


----------

